#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  [看板申請]專題討論板

## 狐狸

KIBA大人~
我很喜歡美食...不斷在搜尋美食情報

現在想要在專題討論區開一個美食板~供大家提供美食店家情報.飲食討論

謝謝

版面名稱:美味獵食區

版面描述:飲食討論.美食情報介紹.店家推薦與評比.食譜情報

用途:專題討論

權限:一般獸眾

----------


## 狼王白牙

親愛的狐狸兄, 我們目前尚未開放專題,主題,一般討論區的申請
理由為雖然單一會員可能有興趣及能力, 但是必須考量後續水量及風格等問題

目前的方法為一律先開部落版, 若您有能力在眾多部落版中存活下來並且有一定的水量.
那麼即可移動到主頁上. XD 若有此需要請告知

或者, 除非版面已經有足夠多的美食情報分佈在一般討論區等地, 我才會核准.
但目前顯然還看不出來.

----------


## 狐狸

> 或者, 除非版面已經有足夠多的美食情報分佈在一般討論區等地, 我才會核准.
> 但目前顯然還看不出來.


因為不知道要貼哪裡..

所以很多文章貼不出來

版面設在一般討論區也可以~看KIBA大人裁決吧!

----------


## 狼王白牙

對主題及文章內容搜尋 "美食" 等關鍵字後
發現狐狸有貼於寫真版的美食照片一篇, 貼於惡魔的契約版2篇美食介紹
可見狐狸兄對美食很有心呢

不過, 除此之外, 就很少看見其他版友討論美食相關事宜了.
因此其他版友*目前*是否有需要這個版, 恐怕有待評估....
況且美食屬於生活情報, 並非不能夠先張貼於談天說地版介紹
若版友反應良好才決定是否獨立成一看版

如果有需要開美食版, 我傾向於暫時讓他成為狐狸的部落版
觀察之後再做進一步打算  不知道意願如何

----------


## 狐狸

> 如果有需要開美食版, 我傾向於暫時讓他成為狐狸的部落版
> 觀察之後再做進一步打算  不知道意願如何


嗯~可以呀

麻煩kiba大人囉~謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解部落區看板申請暨使用規範中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------

